# Want a light for fishing.



## a4d (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to get a WATERPROOF headlamp for fishing. Sorry for the emphasis on waterproof but, i want a headlamp for fishing down the jersey shore at the bay or ocean. As you may have realized the crashing waves create a nice sea spray hence where my waterproofing need comes in. 

If it is cheap enough i might get two. I would like it to be from bass pro shops because i have gift cards from there.

I saw this and thought this one may be good because of the xenon plus it's 2 white, and one green led.I don't know if this one is waterproof or not. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._50072_350011002_350000000_350011000_350-11-2 Also this one This one says it's water proof http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._55794_350011002_350000000_350011000_350-11-2

Here is the whole headlamp page. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0011000_?CMID=CASUB_OS_ILLUMINATION_HEADLAMPS


----------



## DaveG (Jan 12, 2008)

I use a PT EOS when I fish at night,it has worked out well for me. Most of my night fishing is fresh water at night,so surf casting I see the need for water tight.The light is said to be water proof per Bass Pro ad.


----------



## a4d (Jan 12, 2008)

DaveG said:


> I use a PT EOS when I fish at night,it has worked out well for me. Most of my night fishing is fresh water at night,so surf casting I see the need for water tight.The light is said to be water proof per Bass Pro ad.


 
Is the light a thrower? I would like it to be able to throw a good distance.

I'm not expecting a 500+ yard throw from a headlamp but, adequate (sp) throw would be nice.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also use the EOS for most of my night fishing adventures. . It's a decent thrower and you won't have a battery pack attached to the back of your head. Mine is modded with a Seoul and rotating diffuser.


----------



## Grox (Jan 12, 2008)

Another vote for the EOS here. It's worked well in my fishing experience!

It has decent throw for its size and vintage, but also adequate spill.


----------



## a4d (Jan 12, 2008)

About how long is the runtime on it?

What kind of batteries, and how many?


----------



## Grox (Jan 12, 2008)

a4d said:


> About how long is the runtime on it?
> 
> What kind of batteries, and how many?



Come on, that information is very easily found with a google or cpf search...

2 hours on high plus 4.5 of tail, greatly extended runtimes on lower settings.

Flashlightreviews.com have an excellent review of the PT EOS. I highly recommend you read. The runtimes in that review accurately reflect my real world experience.


----------



## pockyrevolution (Jan 12, 2008)

Underwater Kinetics Vizion is waterPROOF down to 10 meters! (32 feet)- PT EOS is rated only to one meter (3 feet) . That should be plenty for your fishing needs :twothumbs

I point out the o-ring seal in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSMiW6My4o

See burn graph below for runtime:


----------



## a4d (Jan 13, 2008)

Grox said:


> Come on, that information is very easily found with a google or cpf search...
> 
> 2 hours on high plus 4.5 of tail, greatly extended runtimes on lower settings.
> 
> Flashlightreviews.com have an excellent review of the PT EOS. I highly recommend you read. The runtimes in that review accurately reflect my real world experience.


 
Alright you don't have to get rude over it. I was on bass pro shops and they didn't tell me the run time so i figured i'd ask.

Thanks for the video "pockyrevolution" That is a pretty sweet headlamp. I'll check it out.


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 13, 2008)

I see you already have a L2d Q5 .... what about just a "jak-strap" . (headband)

I'm not aware of any "nomally priced" headlamps that will throw as far as the L2d.

We are all waiting for a cree or similar.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll second the UK Vizion. I love the fact that it's waterproof,which means I don't have to worry when I go walking in the rain.Also,it's rather reasonably priced @ $29.95.


----------



## pockyrevolution (Jan 18, 2008)

AMD64Blondie said:


> I'll second the UK Vizion. I love the fact that it's waterproof,which means I don't have to worry when I go walking in the rain.Also,it's rather reasonably priced @ $29.95.



It was on sale at REI for 19.99 at one point- it was a steal! I think they realized these units sell pretty well, so they went back to retail price.

Oh by the way, now that I have two, I have figured out that you can put any number of units on one strap!! AMD will know- the band slips on the back of the headlamp through two slots, and you can easily slip on more headlamps onto the same strap.

It's awesome having so much light on my head!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 18, 2008)

IMO if you want throw 1/2 watt isn't going to get you much unless it's all throw which likely means no spill. Either way I'd make 1 watt the minimum but I think you'll see better and more powerful with equal runtime showing up soon enough. Lots of discussion on this around here including the thread I started about 'headlamps coming out of the Dark ages'. I've since had a manufacturer contact me about what is desired in the new headlamps. There are now a couple Cree based headlamps that may be out before long. Fenix is also rumored to be making one as they have a space for headlamps on their main site. Zebralight currently uses a Cree but it is extremely flood based with little throw.


----------



## a4d (Jan 18, 2008)

Ya maybe i'll just wait it out and see what fenx comes out with.
Thanks all for the help.

That UK vizion is sweet though. I'll wait for a while if nothing within 6 months then maybe i'll go with the vizion.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 18, 2008)

Well in the mean time if you got about $18 and a Walmart close by they've got a little RayoVac headlamp that is quite a deal. It runs on one AA battery with an O-ring sealed compartment. It's got a 1 watt LED in addition to red a blue 5mm LED's and a flip over flood lens. Otherwise it throws quite well and is extremely light weight - great deal for the price. They say it is wate resistant. I did a review on it a couple weeks ago in the reviews section. Also see it here :
Rayovac site


----------



## rigormootis (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Tikka Plus (4 LEDs) in my tackle box for fishing. WOrks great for me.


----------



## a4d (Jan 18, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Well in the mean time if you got about $18 and a Walmart close by they've got a little RayoVac headlamp that is quite a deal. It runs on one AA battery with an O-ring sealed compartment. It's got a 1 watt LED in addition to red a blue 5mm LED's and a flip over flood lens. Otherwise it throws quite well and is extremely light weight - great deal for the price. They say it is wate resistant. I did a review on it a couple weeks ago in the reviews section. Also see it here :
> Rayovac site


 
Seems like a pretty good deal. 

I know what the red leds are for. Correct me if i'm wrong is the blue leds for a sea spray kind of affect or snow? I remember reading about Light Froce (off-road lighting for trucks) That a blue lense was for sea spray driving on the beach and snow.


----------



## z282z06 (Jan 18, 2008)

a4d said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> I know what the red leds are for. Correct me if i'm wrong is the blue leds for a sea spray kind of affect or snow? I remember reading about Light Froce (off-road lighting for trucks) That a blue lense was for sea spray driving on the beach and snow.


Red LED is for hunters walking in to the woods. Most animals dont see wll in the red range, so it is not noticeable to them and wont spook them. The blue is for picking up a blood trail. That is what the Kroma was designed for.


----------



## whitecloud (Jan 18, 2008)

Ditto the UK Vizion for a waterproof light.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Jan 19, 2008)

I recommend the Zebra light H50, its great for tying flies/line at night, its a flood so its good for short distance, also for walking up to a hole you can use a lower brightness setting. Also check out the Princeton tec Corona, its 7 led's and last pretty long also a flood type light I have both pm me if any further questions


----------



## pockyrevolution (Jan 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> IMO if you want throw 1/2 watt isn't going to get you much unless it's all throw which likely means no spill. Either way I'd make 1 watt the minimum but I think you'll see better and more powerful with equal runtime showing up soon enough. Lots of discussion on this around here including the thread I started about 'headlamps coming out of the Dark ages'. I've since had a manufacturer contact me about what is desired in the new headlamps. There are now a couple Cree based headlamps that may be out before long. Fenix is also rumored to be making one as they have a space for headlamps on their main site. Zebralight currently uses a Cree but it is extremely flood based with little throw.



Note: UK Vizion has a Compound Path Optics lens that shoots the 0.5 watt P4 Seoul out- plus it has built in diffuse and red filter. I've removed it to show in this photo:





More photos of the lens: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pockyrevolution/sets/72157603223088483/

The Zebralight, while having a powerful Cree, has no optics! It is literally just the bare emitter poking out, that is why it is considered a "flood". Also, being bare emitter poking out... that can't be good for waterproofing.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Jan 20, 2008)

pockyrevolution said:


> The Zebralight, while having a powerful Cree, has no optics! It is literally just the bare emitter poking out, that is why it is considered a "flood". Also, being bare emitter poking out... that can't be good for waterproofing.



The Cree in the Zebralight is actually recessed behind a small polycarbonate lens which doesn't do much to shape the beam but does protect the dome of the LED. I wouldn't have any concerns with the Zebralight's water resistance.
It has double o-rings on the tailcap and the entire head and electronics are potted.


----------



## pockyrevolution (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 20, 2008)

You could just go to www.flashlightreviews.com Here's a link to their Headlamps page, it gives a water resistence rating, type of beam and a full review with beamshots. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews_index/reviews_index_headlamps.htm Edit: Just looked at the page and check Out the princeton tec Eos. It got five stars, it's waterproof and relatively cheap.

-Evan


----------



## a4d (Jan 20, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> You could just go to www.flashlightreviews.com Here's a link to their Headlamps page, it gives a water resistence rating, type of beam and a full review with beamshots. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews_index/reviews_index_headlamps.htm Edit: Just looked at the page and check Out the princeton tec Eos. It got five stars, it's waterproof and relatively cheap.
> 
> -Evan


That was a good link helped quite a bit. So far i'm still gonna hold out for a bit and see what happens with fenix. If noting then most likely the UK Vizion. Thanks all for the help


----------



## JohnB (Jan 20, 2008)

Take a look at the Performance series Water unit from FoxFury

http://foxfury.com/products/performance_series/water/water.htm

Waterproof and well made


----------



## a4d (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnB said:


> Take a look at the Performance series Water unit from FoxFury
> 
> http://foxfury.com/products/performance_series/water/water.htm
> 
> Waterproof and well made


 
Wow that fox fury is prety sweet. A little out of the price range right now. But when it comes time for me to get one it sure seems like it'll be that unless Fenix hurries up, and can out do that.

Thanks "JohnB"


----------



## JohnB (Jan 21, 2008)

a4d said:


> Wow that fox fury is prety sweet. A little out of the price range right now. But when it comes time for me to get one it sure seems like it'll be that unless Fenix hurries up, and can out do that.
> 
> Thanks "JohnB"


 


You are very welcome. We are a FoxFury dealer so please let me know if we can help in the future.

Thanks
John


----------



## a4d (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll definetley keep you in mind when it's time to get my headlamp.


----------



## anthonytsi (Dec 25, 2008)

For me, not enough lumens for the price.


----------



## Haz (Dec 25, 2008)

JohnB said:


> Take a look at the Performance series Water unit from FoxFury
> 
> http://foxfury.com/products/performance_series/water/water.htm
> 
> Waterproof and well made


 
looks very nice, put it over your eyes, you'll look like Cyclops from X-men


----------

